
Facebook's Payment Autofill - marojejian
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/30/facebook-ecommerce/?ncid=rss
======
marojejian
A wonderful area for Facebook to attack. But not clear if they will go after
it hard enough. Or if users will trust them enough.

Also interesting is the vague mention of integration with PayPal / Stripe
"backends" what does that mean exactly?

